
How private-equity firms squeeze hospital patients for profits - hhs
https://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/how-private-equity-firms-squeeze-hospital-patients-for-profits
======
alexfromapex
The US political system has been poisoned by lobbying and “dark money groups”.
They need to be exposed so we know who to boycott or take to court.

